# Directv D-HR20P HD (750 gigs!)



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/04/03/directv-shows-off-1-500-d-hr20p-hd-dvr/

As much as we'd like to find out more information about DirecTV's D-HR20P HD DVR, pretty much everything we know, we've already said. The box, which the satellite broadcaster showed off at EHX last week, apparently has 750GB capacity, an integrated HD receiver, and will sell for between $1,500 and $2,000. If it's ever released, that is. Since DirecTV insists this isn't a "consumer device" (and it certainly does have a sort of retro-industrial, rack-mount look to it), it may just be a prototype box designed to show that the company is committed to rolling out bigger and better HD solutions.

DIRECTV quietly announced a new HD DVR at EHX this past week. Despite my constant drilling, the DIRECTV representative couldn't satisfy my curiosity. He did indicate that the reason this device wasn't at CES was because it's not a consumer device. He did on the other hand tell me that it will have 750GB of capacity and run between $1500 and $2000. Not sure if we have reason to be excited other than the fact that our local watering hole might get one. He wasn't able to tell me how many TVs it supported, but he did say it will run similar software to their new MPEG4 HD DVR due this fall. Plus it has a cool display right on the front and is rack mountable.

As a side note they had the same HD DVR in the plastic box as they had at CES, which isn't encouraging, but it was interesting that it had a "Pace" anti tamper sticker on it, which makes me wonder if Pace is making the next gen box.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Price tag: between $1,500 and $2,000??
Will they ever learn??


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Already reported, but thread title was a bit obscure. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294262


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

They *did* show that at CES... Same booth fixture and everything... It was clearly aimed at the custom installer market, with more "integration features" for Crestron, etc. I took a picture of it, I'll have to check to see if the text bullet list next to the box had any useful specs. But they weren't talking much about it...

Jeff


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

inaka said:


> Price tag: between $1,500 and $2,000??
> Will they ever learn??


This is not a consumer level device thus the higher price.


----------



## willowtip (Oct 20, 2004)

i'm really interested in seeing the specs for this thing.... anyone have any info ?


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

newsposter said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2006/04/03/directv-shows-off-1-500-d-hr20p-hd-dvr/
> Since DirecTV insists this isn't a "consumer device"


OK, I have to ask...if it isn't a "consumer device," who is it for? A sports bar doesn't have much interest in DVR capabilites, they are in business by showing everything live. Who would throw down this kind of cash?


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

rminsk said:


> This is not a consumer level device thus the higher price.


HDTiVos were $1,000 when they came out - the price for this item isn't insane, considering what it does.


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

dcborn61 said:


> OK, I have to ask...if it isn't a "consumer device," who is it for? A sports bar doesn't have much interest in DVR capabilites, they are in business by showing everything live. Who would throw down this kind of cash?


It's apparently for the "custom A/V installers" - the guys that do multi-hundred-thousand home theater / whole house setups. They need extra programmability features to integrate with the home automation systems (Crestron, AMX, Control4, etc.). And for those types of installs, an extra $1000 for that box if it will make things easier for the user (or installer) is not a big deal...

Jeff


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Thought we weren't supposed to talk about non TiVo boxes here?


phox


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

How many people could possibly be in the market for something like this? I'm a high-end consumer (not high-end like $100,000+ home theater, but high-end in that I spend more money on electronics than anyone I know, and a $25,000+ home theater), and I wouldn't buy this.

The Series 3 will be out by the end of the year, support 2 tuner HD, cablecard 1.x/2.x, HDMI, etc., with *proven software*. I'm planning to buy two Series 3's for my two HD TV's, but would never consider buying that thing above.

It's pretty ballsy of DirecTV to think, after the total R15 failure, that anyone would spend that kind of money on an already shaky platform.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> The Series 3 will be out by the end of the year, support 2 tuner HD, cablecard 1.x/2.x, HDMI, etc., with *proven software*. I'm planning to buy two Series 3's for my two HD TV's, but would never consider buying that thing above.


So by just seeing a picture and not even using the device you have already comdemned it. So, since you seem to know what the specs are just from the picture, please tell us what they are. What if it is actually better?



> It's pretty ballsy of DirecTV to think, after the total R10 failure, that anyone would spend that kind of money on an already shaky platform.


What is this R10 failure you are talking about? The R10 works just fine.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Sorry - meant R15. And that's the basis of my judgement. Edited above post.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> Already reported, but thread title was a bit obscure.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294262


And even before that:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294247

Guess you have to be an "insider" to start a succesful thread in this forum


----------



## jschmidt (Mar 4, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> It's pretty ballsy of DirecTV to think, after the total R15 failure, that anyone would spend that kind of money on an already shaky platform.


I also have a $25k+ home theater and I would at least _consider_ buying one. I can't really go the Series 3 route unless I want to go back to cable, which would suck for me because Adelphia PQ sucks in my area. Not sure I want to go back to that. For those people that really need/want satellite, this may be their only option.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> It's pretty ballsy of DirecTV to think, after the total R15 failure, that anyone would spend that kind of money on an already shaky platform.


What do you mean by the total R15 failure? They are still shipping and developing it. I do not like it but considering how short of time it has been out it is quite usable.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> And even before that:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294247
> 
> Guess you have to be an "insider" to start a succesful thread in this forum


1. i sure hope you aren't meaning that in a derogatory way as I sure am not one of those 'insiders' there was a thread about a while ago. And I'm most definitely not part of any cliques on here and have never met anyone etc. As to why my thread took off when yours didnt..i have no idea...i'm guessing the 750 gig comment.

2. i will freely admit to not searching before posting but i sure as heck didn't do anything sinister beyond that. So bust on me for not searching but don't accuse me of being some 'insider' or crap like that. Sour grapes dont taste very good and if you search, i have plenty of threads where no one replied. That's life on the internet.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

rminsk said:


> What do you mean by the total R15 failure? They are still shipping and developing it. I do not like it but considering how short of time it has been out it is quite usable.


Have you checked out the R15 boards lately? They are full of major issues.

It's shipping, because it's the only DVR you can get from DirecTV. But it's a failure in that it's horrible software, that is perhaps even worse than the cable-co DVR's. I would never buy a DVR based on that software from DirecTV, for $2000 no less, to get my HD. I would, however, pay $2000 for 2xTivo Series 3's.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

jschmidt said:


> I also have a $25k+ home theater and I would at least _consider_ buying one. I can't really go the Series 3 route unless I want to go back to cable, which would suck for me because Adelphia PQ sucks in my area. Not sure I want to go back to that. For those people that really need/want satellite, this may be their only option.


Not really true - they are still planning to develop and ship the regular HR20, which will presumably be sub-$1000. I still wouldn't buy the HR20 given the bad software base of the R15.

As for switching, I know. But at least Comcast in my area has okay PQ, especially for HD, and I get OTA HD. So worst case, I use Comcast for just the secondary channels, and still get perfect OTA HD, and get a stable Series 3 DVR platform - with MRV, HMO, HME, and everything else Tivo has to offer.

Also, I've got FIOS internet, so it's only a matter of time before FIOS TV is offered here. And they will/do support cablecards, so that's another option with the Series 3.

In any case, the release of the Series 3 will be when I say good bye to DirecTV, even if that means Comcast for a while.


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> I still wouldn't buy the HR20 given the bad software base of the R15.


If I were you, and had FIOS as even a possible alternative, I wouldn't either.

For those of us without such options, this does open quite the problem:

1) Stick it out with the Tivo. (slow, but stable, and a declining channel lineup for some)

2) HR20. Faster, but less stable, and a possibly increasing channel count.

3) Cable. Usually icky DVR's (my local uses the patently awful SA8300HD with their own garbage software), or shell out 1k per for a Tivo.

Choices, choices. As hard as D* tried to push me out the door with this SNY fiasco, I'm in a holding pattern for a bit...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, this might be worth something close to what they want if its the head end to a whole house client/server type system. Then you could keep all the recordings in one place.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for a whole house, unless it's upgradable..750 gigs can be used up pretty fast with a lot of HD though


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

What does this have to do with TiVo? Why is this in the TiVoCommunityforum??


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

hancox said:


> Choices, choices. As hard as D* tried to push me out the door with this SNY fiasco, I'm in a holding pattern for a bit...


Acronym overload!! What the hey is SNY?


----------



## hancox (Dec 17, 2004)

Sportsnet New York. There's a nice thread about it on here...


----------

